# Not sure what steps to take ( if any)



## MACMAN (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this site and was looking for some feedback on some bad news I received yesterday. As of yesterday my pal of 12 years was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma of the spleen. I read on a couple posts on this site as well as any info. the internet has and this does not look good. I'm wondering how much time I have left with him and if he is suffering. The vet says no suffering but I'm curious what to expect in the coming weeks. It was found by ultrasound based on suspicious blood results due to an acute onset of incontinence. A little swelling on his side so I suspect the tumor has already ruptured once and the cancer has spread. Do I have weeks? days? or maybe longer ? Any responses from somebody who has experienced this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry  It all depends on the dog, some live days some live weeks,etc. I find the eyes are the thing to watch, you'll know when it's time

Basically it's about quality of life and keeping them as pain free as possible, there are a multitude of drugs that help keep them comfortable. Each day is precious, spend as much time together as possible and do anything special you like to do together (walks by the lake, etc) 

When it comes time, have that last car ride, stop at McDonalds and get a ice cream or plain hamburger and hold him close as the vet helps him cross the bridge. :hugs:


----------



## MACMAN (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply,
My biggest thought right now is do I end this and be able to be next to him when he goes. My wife and I work full time and the thought of him dying alone in the house is tearing me up. I'm pretty sure after researching this that he will not beat this. He has extensive arthritis and now this. But the selfishness in me whats to keep him around. I know I owe it to him to do whats right but I guess I'm just wondering (based on anybody elses experience) if it's time. I also know that I'm the only one who can make that decision but I also don't want to jump the gun on this either.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so very very sorry 

:hugs: Kat


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It really is about quality of life, there's a difference between surviving and thriving. If the eyes are bright and the overall demeaner is still upbeat then it's not time, if the eyes are dim, there's no 'spark' left then I would schedule the appointment. With cancer they can go downhill extremely fast so be prepared

It's absolutely awful to make that decision, most of us have been through it unfortunately  It really does come down to what's best for the dog

Regarding the actual euthanization, make sure to *insist* they do a sedative first. Most will do it automatically but some won't and it really does make the whole process much easier.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very sorry It's a really tough decision to have to make , the worst

I would say quality of life as well..I do agree with you, I wouldn't want to come home and find my dog had died without me around

So sorry to you and your wife.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am so very sorry, I know how hard it is to let go.

My dog had that cancer too and we had his spleen removed, he had another good 4 more months with us. 

Your dog will "tell you" when he's ready to go, his eyes will tell you.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

My heart goes out to you. It's a tough decision, I've been there. As it has been said, watch the eyes and you will know. 
As for euthanasia, it is a very personal and stressful moment. I have some things you might want to consider. Some vets will come to your home and help your beloved pet to the bridge in his/her place of comfort. This is especially helpful if you have other pets in the home to help them with the loss. And, if you have the ability or desire to bury you pal on your property this is a wonderful option. You might want to ask your vet about this.There is also the option of cremation. 
Spend your last days together and make them special. They will be memories you will never forget. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your forever pal.:hug:


----------



## MACMAN (Sep 17, 2013)

Again, thank you for the feedback.
(Shade) Thank you , I will watch his eyes, he still has a spark in him. I will also insist on the sedative. I've decided to make "the appointment" as opposed to him dying on his own. Based on what I've read, it's not going to be very pleasant if he goes naturally so at least I know this way it will be peaceful for him. The big question now is going to be WHEN?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry...
This is the link to our story, day by day... maybe it helps...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/105191-please-say-prayer-my-boy-hs.html
We made the point to live fully and enjoy every day we had.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Could you set up a camera to watch while your at work or have someone come in at lunch time to check him?


----------

